# Hello and Good Day



## Mr. Geist (May 12, 2021)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, I've been a lurker on this site for a couple of months now. My first time visiting a lodge was in January; after having dinner with the Men there a few times I finally decided to petition! I've gone through the investigation and have been voted on - favorably.

 My initiation is tomorrow night.


----------



## Keith C (May 13, 2021)

Welcome, Good Luck and enjoy the experience.

Please come back and let us know how your Entrance to our Ancient and Honorable Fraternity was for you!


----------



## Glen Cook (May 13, 2021)

Best wishes. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Mr. Geist (May 14, 2021)

Good morning Brothers! 

My initiation was last night and WOW what an experience! It was very intense and alot to take in; I was nervous but I did enjoy it and will remember it fondly. I am both excited and honored to be part of such an ancient and wonderful fraternity. 

I know that I have alot of work to do and I will take it very seriously. 
I am a little worried about the oral memorization (I'm more of a reader) but at least I have one year learn it all, hopefully it wont take that long.


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Geist said:


> Good morning Brothers!
> 
> My initiation was last night and WOW what an experience! It was very intense and alot to take in; I was nervous but I did enjoy it and will remember it fondly. I am both excited and honored to be part of such an ancient and wonderful fraternity.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Freemasonry will teach you many things if you listen to it


----------



## KSigMason (May 19, 2021)

Greetings! I hope you enjoyed your initiation!


----------



## floorguy (May 20, 2021)

Congratulation!  Don’t stress the memorization, you’ll get through it. 


‘Floored Em’


----------



## Mr. Geist (Jun 10, 2021)

Good morning Brothers! 

I'm going to be turning in this evening for my EA exam. 
If deemed proficient, the exam will be followed by a FC degree soon after.
Even though I'm currently an EA only, I feel proud to be called a Brother and a Mason.
This has been a great experience for me so far and I am eager to learn more!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 11, 2021)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mr. Geist (Jul 11, 2021)

Brothers I am pleased to inform you that I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason last Thursday evening.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2021)

Mr. Geist said:


> Brothers I am pleased to inform you that I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason last Thursday evening.


Then change that sig line, my brother!  Which lodge and grand lodge?


----------



## Mr. Geist (Jul 12, 2021)

Glen Cook said:


> Then change that sig line, my brother!  Which lodge and grand lodge?



Sam B. Crawford Lodge No. 1418 in New Caney, Texas. I need to go visit the Grand Lodge of Texas up in Waco sometime in the future, I hear the library there is huge.


----------



## Brother Rogers (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 12, 2021)

Mr. Geist said:


> Sam B. Crawford Lodge No. 1418 in New Caney, Texas....



It was a Pleasure working in all of your Degrees....


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 12, 2021)

Mr. Geist said:


> Sam B. Crawford Lodge No. 1418 in New Caney, Texas. I need to go visit the Grand Lodge of Texas up in Waco sometime in the future, I hear the library there is huge.


I spent last week in Houston.


----------



## Mr. Geist (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Stright said:


> It was a Pleasure working in all of your Degrees....


Brother Tom! Fancy seeing you here haha. Thank you for being a part of each degree and the beginnings of my Masonic journey!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2021)

Congrats !


----------

